
Musk claims employee sabotage at Tesla in memo - itchyjunk
http://fortune.com/2018/06/18/elon-musk-claims-employee-sabotage/
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17342126](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17342126)

------
sbierwagen
Blogspam.

Source is [https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/18/elon-musk-email-employee-
con...](https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/18/elon-musk-email-employee-conducted-
extensive-and-damaging-sabotage.html)

